# Heuston Station to the RDS



## none (30 Sep 2004)

Hello, what is the best way to get from Heuston station to the RDS by foot. Thanks.


----------



## zag (30 Sep 2004)

Walk to the bus stop, get on a bus to O'Connell Street and then get a 7 or 45 out to Ballsbridge.

There is no best way to actually walk all the way unless you like walking an awful lot and like taking a wiggly route through the city centre.  It would take you something well over an hour for the walk and that's assuming you aren't checking a map along the way.

Have a look at the trip planner on  and stick in your start and end point to see what kind of route they recommend.

z


----------



## Repaymentator (30 Sep 2004)

Well I wouldn't start from there that's for sure.

But if you must you could try walking in along the quays until O'Connell bridge 
and then turn right to Grafton Street and then left and continue on until Ballsbridge.


----------



## sueellen (30 Sep 2004)

As the LUAS is up and running now you should be able to take it from Heuston to Connolly Station (for free until next Sunday) and then take the Dart to Ballsbridge where the RDS is.

Would agree with zag that its too far to walk.


----------



## pigger (30 Sep 2004)

*!*

Far better to walk from Stephen's Green to Trinity College. It's a shorter walk, and you're far less likely to get lost.


----------

